# Fs 55gal tank



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

55gal tank, just came out of storage, comes with blue gravel, canopy and working light asking 70$OBO or trade for 4 ft light fixture

50$ if taken in the next 2 days from oct 21


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump..........


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

will add some other items soon such as heaters and air pumps once i figure out what i have and such


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

will also accept fish for trade just let me know what you have and ill let you know if i want it


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump please


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

filter sold stand still for sale


----------



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

pictures by chance???


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

PM me your email and i can send it from my phone.. i dont know how to upload it onto the forum


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

added a 55 gal tank,


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

55 gal. as in 48" long or 36" long??


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

48" long. Sorry. I don't see
too many 36"


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump to
the top


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump it
up


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

stand pending sale.. 55 gal still up for sale.. price obo...

gravel, hood w/working light


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Temp price drop. Moving so has to go now or price goes up


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

pm on tank and setup


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

I would be interested in your tank. Could you message me with price, pictures and what would come with the tank?
Thanks!


----------



## bill_e (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a 4ft double t8 fixture i could trade ..only one bulb but its newer.could you email me some pics of the tank? [email protected]


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

If you still have it can you PM me?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

55 gal tanks sold.


----------

